# Windows 10 Sound issue during RDP



## ryukasan (Oct 14, 2017)

After receiving good support from the networking subforum I managed to successfully connect to my desktop outside my network.


Now I am running into audio issues when coming back home. I use mRemoteNG to connect and make sure the setting "Leave at remote computer" for the sound is enabled. I also disabled sound redirection through group policy on the host computer.


When I connect I notice my virtual audio cables "Audio Repeater" become disabled and there are also errors on my "Sound Blaster Z" and wondering how I can prevent this:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling VAC and audio repeater. Are you using the kernel streaming version of audio repeater? Do you get the same errors when connecting using the native remote desktop connection utility instead of mRemoteNG? Are those errors only occuring during a remote desktop session?


----------



## ryukasan (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello again Stancestans.


Always a pleasure seeing you reply and helping me out with my threads (even though I haven't entirely gone through and fixed the previous vc_red.msi issue :grin.


I apologize in advance if this seems like it would turn into a Virtual Audio Cable type of support, but it seems this part would need to be addressed before moving on.


So to explain my current setup with VAC MME.

I have default audio device as Line 2. SPDIF-Out set as default communications device (essentially going direct to headphones).

The following is the setup I used on MME and was working fine, just couldn't RDP without VAC MME repeaters being stopped on login: Talk to people using my microphone using Line 2 as default in recordings. Microphone (Sound Blaster Z) as the default communications device. In Playback, Line 2 is also set as the default device and SPDIF-Out set as default communications device.

What this allowed me to do is, use Firefox and set it to play through Line 2 or default in Windows 10 (Open Sound Settings). I'm able to use my microphone to talk and play a song at the same time. 

If I wanted to switch to a video game and listen to music while communicating through the microphone. I would either use a dedicated audio player and make it play directly to SPDIF-Out or set the browser itself to SPDIF-Out.

Moving forward, changing to Kernel seems to have made the "Sounds" screen not show a visible audio bar, despite there being activity as shown in "Volume Mixer". This is the same exact setup cloned from MME to Kernel:










What I cloned from MME:


















Moving forward it seems there are a couple issues:

1. Applications such as Spotify does not seem to see there is an active output. I would think that because there is nothing being reflected in "Sounds", this is intended for Kernel? In the first screenshot I was testing audio by playing music on YouTube through Firefox. Not entirely sure how to explain this, something with audio not being played. Spotify doesn't even show up on "App Volume and device Preferences". Simply getting the error "This song is not available. If you have the file on your computer you can import it."

2. Audio seems to be ignoring the volume setting on both Line 2 and SPDIF-Out. Upon checking "App Volume and device Preferences", all apps are are 100% volume despite the device being set to 24%.

I have connected using RDP with kernel as instructed and there does not seem to be any audio disconnects, but it is difficult to tell if things are working as I can't really test much audio because of issue #1.

I do believe we can try to dodge all of this as well by simply fixing my TightVNC's issue. Audio works there completely fine, however upon connection I get a error message similar to "no bytes" or "0 bytes" upon connecting. I have tried to lower all graphical settings and this seems to happen time and time again even with different time out settings.

Again I do apologize again as there seems to be a lot of programs and apps involved as this is a Windows 10 Support sub-forum. Areas such as Networking subforum and third party apps are being brought up :sad:

Let me know if you require additional information before recommending the next steps and I'll be glad to answer.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

ryukasan said:


> Hello again Stancestans.
> 
> Always a pleasure seeing you reply and helping me out with my threads (even though I haven't entirely gone through and fixed the previous vc_red.msi issue :grin.


I know of no vc_red.msi issue. Is that on this same thread?



> I apologize in advance if this seems like it would turn into a Virtual Audio Cable type of support, but it seems this part would need to be addressed before moving on.


No need for apologies, we will help however we can.




> So to explain my current setup with VAC MME.
> 
> I have default audio device as Line 2. SPDIF-Out set as default communications device (essentially going direct to headphones).
> 
> ...


To be clear, *this is my first encounter* with the concept of virtual audio cables. Believe it or not, I had never even heard of VAC until this thread, and naturally, I had to go read a lot of documentation to get a better understanding of what we're dealing with. It is during my reading that I encountered the potentially problematic kernel streaming version as you've found out for yourself, so *I had to find out IF that's the version you were using instead of the recommended MME version*. *I did NOT at any point instruct that you use the kernel version instead.* I'm afraid that was a gross misunderstanding on your part.

Although you didn't explicitly answer my questions, I deduce that the errors are only occurring during a remote desktop session. It is my understanding that NOT ALL local devices and resources are available during a remote desktop session. You will have to check IF you can configure the virtual audio cables for use during the RDS. The following article covers it well, but it is applicable to the native Remote Desktop Connection utility. I have no idea what options are available with mRemoteNG or if the VACs are supported for such.


----------



## ryukasan (Oct 14, 2017)

Ah It seems I must have used a newer account or just made one without using my old one. Looked at my password manager and found the other one with the vc_red.msi issue:
https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/search.php?searchid=43508210


Is there anyways to merge accounts? If not I guess I can move forward with this one. Thanks for your help over the years though, I get hyped when I see someone with a Ventrilo looking display picture show up. Same with the last I remember masterchief guy from microsoft team with 3x,xxx posts. Maybe hes in the 4x,xxx nowadays :smile:




> Although you didn't explicitly answer my questions, I deduce that the errors are only occurring during a remote desktop session. It is my understanding that NOT ALL local devices and resources are available during a remote desktop session. You will have to check IF you can configure the virtual audio cables for use during the RDS. The following article covers it well, but it is applicable to the native Remote Desktop Connection utility. I have no idea what options are available with mRemoteNG or if the VACs are supported for such.



Damn native rdp only hm. I wish I could fix this VNC issue then. It has support for what I wanted to do (in my other thread https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/cant-connect-to-network-gateway-1232514.html#post7711426) allowing for multiple monitor usage. Also audio doesn't mess up on VNC. I suppose I can do some research and update you Sunday night on what I figure out for VNC. I basically get an error that says "No bytes" "0 Bytes" when I connect from work, I know the port is opened cause I did the same way with RDP and there is no issue with bandwidth or anything because I immediately just switch over to RDP and it's working fast. 



Now what I have tried from researching a bit is changing anything to do with quality and bitrates to the lowest possible, that did not solve it and was my last attempt as there isn't really many settings to play around with on mRemoteNG.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

ryukasan said:


> Ah It seems I must have used a newer account or just made one without using my old one. Looked at my password manager and found the other one with the vc_red.msi issue:
> https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/search.php?searchid=43508210


The link above is bogus.




> Is there anyways to merge accounts? If not I guess I can move forward with this one. Thanks for your help over the years though, I get hyped when I see someone with a Ventrilo looking display picture show up. Same with the last I remember masterchief guy from microsoft team with 3x,xxx posts. Maybe hes in the 4x,xxx nowadays :smile:


You can use the Contact US link in the right column or send a private message to a forum admin to request the account merger. It is against forum rules to manage multiple identities.




> Damn native rdp only hm. I wish I could fix this VNC issue then. It has support for what I wanted to do (in my other thread https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/cant-connect-to-network-gateway-1232514.html#post7711426) allowing for multiple monitor usage. Also audio doesn't mess up on VNC. I suppose I can do some research and update you Sunday night on what I figure out for VNC. I basically get an error that says "No bytes" "0 Bytes" when I connect from work, I know the port is opened cause I did the same way with RDP and there is no issue with bandwidth or anything because I immediately just switch over to RDP and it's working fast.
> 
> Now what I have tried from researching a bit is changing anything to do with quality and bitrates to the lowest possible, that did not solve it and was my last attempt as there isn't really many settings to play around with on mRemoteNG.


You know more about mRemoteNG than I do. Consider posting in the mRemoteNG community/forum if any, you're most likely to get better help there. If you do, post a link to that post here, so that whoever is following this thread will be able to follow what other help you're receiving there. As you can see, there're very few participants on this particular thread.


----------

